

Hotspot: Get your friends to come... - jasjitsingh85
http://hotspotapp.wordpress.com/

======
jlgaddis
"Hotspot is an app that helps you meet up with your friends in real life."

Seriously? Who needs an app for this?

~~~
jasjitsingh85
Have you had a second to check out the video?

~~~
OafTobark
The video looks interesting but in real world practice, I don't know if I'd
personally ever have this kind of problem. Honestly I think it sounds nice on
paper but I'm clearly not the target audience.

